
Koonji Launches User-Generated How-To Web Guides - gibsonf1
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/blogburst/display/tech_web20?bbPostId=CzEkZm8d0SI4KCz7YgP3oqkQo9Cz5iKaa2rjFEJCzDMorG58GswR
======
zaidf
This is the email I recieved from those guys yesterday. Two tips: make it
shorter(three lines?); dont use random font color/formatting style.

\---------

Hi Zaid, Koonji is an innovative experiment to redefine the way people access
and use information. The main objective is to make web research more
meaningful by providing a complete solution to search, enhance, organize and
share relevant online information. Koonji is a community-powered step-by-step
how-to guide to do effective searches on the web. People often turn to the
internet to find information and to seek advice typically starting with a
search engine. But there is no way they can get organized information and a
guide to trace the path for them. Koonji solves this problem by organizing
information by breaking down topics into multiple steps and providing the best
resources available along with helpful tips. The step-by-step guides can be on
any topic from baking a cake to applying for a home loan.

Koonji's content is all community driven, the guides or "Koonji's" are
authored by users usually drawing from their experiences. Koonji believes that
the community's collective experiences are the best place to generate
information. Users find organizes information and are also aided by a
companion Koonji toolbar travels with the users, allows users to tag and save
information as a Koonji.

Whether one is looking to learn how to buy a HDTV, how to organize a birthday
party, how to find a job or how to plan a vacationÃÂÃÂthe process for
completing these activities can be time consuming and frustrating. Koonji
users benefit from the discoveries know-how of others, avoid time consuming
web searches and any the trial and error method of finding information.
Koonji.com is information by users and for users seeking information.

Please do contact me should you have any queries at steve@koonji.com .

Warm Regards,

Team Koonji

\-----------

